# Seance on a Wet Afternoon by Stephen Schwartz



## Soliantu (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello,

Did anyone here happen to catch Seance on a Wet Afternoon by Stephen Schwartz?
I had The opportunity to see the production at New York City Opera and I loved it! I was so disappointed it wasn't filmed or at least audio recorded. Lauren Flannegin was superb in her role and what a creepy tale! Apparantly Schwartz, whom is popular for his musicals was interested in the material, but found it too dark and intense to be a musical and went for the full opera score rather, which I think came out really great. Any other opinions?

Soliantu

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1478858280/help-dan-dive-into-russian-opera-and-record-a-demo


----------

